# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Антируткиты  >  вирус невидимка

## д_е_н_и_С

здравствуйте.поймал вирус и никак не могу обнаружить перепробовано куча утилит и антивирусов.переустановка виндовс тоже не помогла.может ли вирус находится на самом жестком диске?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Никита Соловьев

Где они только не скрываются, подлецы. Смотрите здесь.

----------

